# Some useful links for supplies



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

I use priority mail. The free boxes partially offset the shipping cost. The most popular sizes are the 1096S or 1096L (Video mailer size) They and all the other sizes can be ordered here for free...
(You need to create an account no worries the stuff is free including the shipping to you)

http://shop.usps.com/webapp/wcs/stor...1645&langId=-1

Sending cigars is cool. You should take proper care in packaging them to ensure they arrive in good condition. Putting the cigars in plastic is a must.

Getting specialized packaging is not necessary but ... hey if you're into it here we go.

The slotted (3 cigar or 5) baggies can be purchased here..

http://fujipub.com/gargoyle/cigarbags.html

Bags for single sticks. I recommend either the 2 x 8 or the 2 x 10

http://www.gtbag.com/zipplain.html

Resealable bubble wrap containers. the 6 x 8.5's are good as you can put the five slotted bag into it and then it fits into the 1096 priority mail box's. In both cases you will need to fold the ends/sides a bit but I think that helps keep the contents from moving around. Have seen folks use both (putting a 1096s inside of a 1096L The USPS supplies are found in the first link of this post.

The resealable bubble wrap bags are here:

http://www.shippingsupply.com/store/pc/bubble-bags.asp

Always ensure that your cigars do not rattle around inside the package, I keep a box of inbound packaging from things I receive (Bubble wrap) to use for shipping larger items.

You can buy a shrink wrap machine. I used to use it on all packages. Now just on boxes and when I feel like it. If you use one be careful not to scrunch the cigars. Best to put the cigars in a divided bag then in the bubble wrap bag before shrink wrapping. Instant seal, or variable seal is an important feature if you buy one.

Always buy a Delivery Confirmation. If you use the on line service they are free.


----------



## SingleMaltScott-cl (Mar 19, 2007)

I loved priority mail until they doubled the freakin' price!! Up until a couple weeks ago, up 3 or 4 lbs was $4+.....it's now $8-$9. They want those flat rate boxes to be the only way you can use the service, as I am sure it speeds handling and sorting etc if you are dealing with defined box sizes. Now a 3# box costs $8.95. That's a huge leap if you ask me.


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Its alot of jack...too bad we cant email sticks to each other. But the good news is that the boxes and DC is free. You only pay for the shipping. If we could only get bubble wrap for free...


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Great post Dave. I just ordered 50 boxs, tape strips and dc tags. I have a lot of shipping to do!!

Joel


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Very helpful links.


----------



## GotaCohiba (Aug 20, 2007)

bump for the noobies


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

SingleMaltScott said:


> I loved priority mail until they doubled the freakin' price!! Up until a couple weeks ago, up 3 or 4 lbs was $4+.....it's now $8-$9. They want those flat rate boxes to be the only way you can use the service, as I am sure it speeds handling and sorting etc if you are dealing with defined box sizes. Now a 3# box costs $8.95. That's a huge leap if you ask me.


go to fed ex for roughly the same price, free bubble wrap, and a better quality shipment with free confirmation.:nerd:


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

thanks for that


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

I have used USPS Prioty until the last bomb, which I sent UPS as it was too big to fit in the video mailer. I may have to rethink this if USPS doubled the price. Just imagine how much revenue they will lose from cigar bombs alone!


----------



## BrianEE93 (Jul 22, 2006)

Great post! My wife use to be a pretty big Ebay powerseller and we would by bubble wrap from Sams. It doesn't seal or anything so you have to use tape but it is perferated every 12".

http://www.samsclub.com/shopping/navigate.do?dest=5&item=363502


----------



## shrtcrt (Jan 29, 2006)

Group by on the 5 finger bags???


----------



## BrianEE93 (Jul 22, 2006)

shrtcrt said:


> Group by on the 5 finger bags???


I would love to but I am waiting to hear back from GotaCohiba:

http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/t12222-cigar-baggies-for-sale.html


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

some great stuff here for shipping supplies... but I dunno that I need a box of 1000 finger bags... :lol:


----------



## dcsmoke (Jul 10, 2008)

vicegrips.ceo. said:


> go to fed ex for roughly the same price, free bubble wrap, and a better quality shipment with free confirmation.:nerd:


Agreed. I used to ship a ton of stuff (as in 100+ packages a week) and I used USPS for the longest time. Let's just say that their customer service tends to fall apart when its most needed. FedEx or UPS all the way; especially now that the rates are more or less competitive.


----------



## dcsmoke (Jul 10, 2008)

shrtcrt said:


> Group by on the 5 finger bags???


I would participate in that. PM me if you decide to pull it together.


----------



## Huskysibe (Apr 7, 2008)

That was from Jan 25:biggrin:


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

sorry, my bad... I didn't look closely enough at the last posting date before I resurrected this thread
:sorry:


----------

